# HELP!!The Doors "Universal Mind" tab



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anybody have the tab for The Doors "Universal Mind"? It would be greatly appreciated haven't been able to find it anywhere..

Thx a lot

Ronald


----------

